# New guy wanting to learn in Puyallup (Tacoma / South Sound)



## TBSSJoe (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

My name is Joe. I'm a recent transplant from Texas, and and am loving it here. I've never had the opportunity to sail here. I've usually had my adventures on two wheels, been to Mexico for a while, many weekends spent on the bike.

I loved having everything I needed in my saddlebags. Now I have a small family (Wife and a 3 year old.) and would love to be able to get them out on the water with me.

By next year I'd like to be able to make some weekend trips to the San Juans to see the wildlife. And maybe in a few years have the experience and equipment to sail to SoCal or even Mexico.

First, however, I need to learn how. I've been on small boats on lakes or ponds quite a bit, but never in my life have I been on a sailboat.

I should also mention that I'm not a wealthy fella (yet, at least), so the idea of shelling out 50-100$ / hour for lessons gives me a bit of pause. I was hoping one of you guys might be willing to lend a few hours, a day, or maybe even a weekend of lessons in trade for possibly some mechanical labor, a small amount of cash, or just accept an awesome dinner at a restaurant of your choice.

Looks like a great board, a good resource. Plan on sticking around for a little while, hope to be posting photos of my maiden voyage before too long!

--Joe


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard we are a good although sometimes crazy lot you will fit in great look on craigslist there was a guy yesterday giving a 25 foot sailboat on Bainbridge island FREE 26ft Columbia MkII worth a look


----------



## TBSSJoe (Aug 3, 2014)

Hah! I've learned that there's nothing more expensive than a free motorcycle!

I wonder if the same goes for boats?

Sent an e-mail, would love to go look at it.

Thanks for the welcome, and the heads up!


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard. It usually goes the same way for Boats as it does any vehicle. However, there are the exceptions. One idea, is to go to your local marinas and see if you can meet folks, and volunteer to crew for them on the weekends. Its a good chance to meet the community and learn a lot about sailing (with the right owner/master/captain).


----------



## TBSSJoe (Aug 3, 2014)

What is Marina etiquette? Am I gonna get the cops called on me for walking the docks and eyeballing boats?


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Eyeballing them is fine just don't undress them with your eyes at least tell them you like them first


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Fondling without invite is a no no. As in most social interactions it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------

